# Fishing in miami



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I need help with fishing places and tips in Miami


----------



## beachbum (Jun 18, 2005)

Carry a gun. Key Biscayne [sp] was good 30 years ago.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Fishing in Miami*

Hello
Yes it is true, do be careful and try to fish where there are other fisher persons.
Rikenbacker causeway and along the ICW has produced snapper, mackerel, Grunts and Snook-(not in season so release) in the past.
I use live shrimp.

Tight-lines
the Boatless fisherman
My site Boatless Fishing


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone fish Newport Pier on Collins and 163? What's caught? what lures or bait?


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 3, 2005)

.. Newport Pier is nothing but trouble. You have to pay $5.00 to park. They even made you park down the street earlier in the year so some contstruction guys could have the parking lot to park in. You are only allowed 2 rods, and that includes your baitrod. The immigrants think they own the pier, and are quick to argue. They live by the laws of their home country. Best advice,.. pretend that pier does not exist. It's not a great time for pier fishing anyways down here. If you want to catch from a pier, go to the keys and fish the bridges. The snapper are thick, including plenty of grouper, some snook, and all the tarpon you'll ever need. Any questions,.. ask away.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

where in the keys. not to far.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 3, 2005)

... If you have a car, then stop and try many different bridges once you get to Key Largo. If not, and you have no boat, then work your way into many different places around Biscane Bay. But honestly,.. summertime at the piers this far south suck.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

going down to key largo tomorrow


----------



## beachbum (Jun 18, 2005)

*Key Largo*

Keep us posted. Have a great trip.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Went on a party BOAT. caught a baby yellowtail snapper. hooked itself in the head :--| . someone caught about a five foot nurse shark. or so it appeared to be. there were to Cuda. 1 triggerfish. and a ton of yellowtail


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

forgot about the black grouper 1" to short and the thing i think was a spadefish. also a baby eel and some other groupers and a lot of grunts. but all I caught was the little snapper.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 3, 2005)

... Forget those party boats. As I said before, the bridges hold plenty of snapper, and big ones too. It is never a suprise to find yourself pulling up Mangoves that can reach 10 lbs. Muttons just as big and bigger, and nice grouper. And there are loads of snappers in the 1 to 5 lb range everywhere.
Find the time, and do the time, and you will see that you have new favorite places to fish.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

calm down . I'm going to go off bridges next time. ALSO


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Take time learn the techniques*

Hey Fisherkid
Any where you fish takes practice and time in. The Head boats in the keys or anywhere can be good but it takes time to learn good techiques for those boats.
Most of the time there is someone on the boat catching fish so you know they are there and watch how they do it. Some think the stern is the best but its all good. 
The stern is good when the boat anchors up because it sets you up to fish with the current taking you straight out from the boat.
There are some good boats out of Islamorada.
There are a few good boats out of Key west that do the tortogues for 2 and 3 day trips they cost 150 to 250 a trip or something like that. 
They catch fish or they would not be in business.

The same goes with the bridges in the keys you may not catch alot of fish at first but you will with practice.
As far as how many, I have been fishing them since I was 4 or 5 years old and the best day for snapper was too many Mangroves to count and alot of Muttons, that was a while ago I have not seen mass numbers of Muttons in the keys bridges in 6 or so years. I still can get my limit some nights but it isn't easy. All the Tarpon you want to catch and Snook and the Mangrove Bite is still good down there. What I have noticed this year is large numbers of Groupers, but alot are 1 inch too short so you get to keep about 2 out of 10 and you can catch 10 easy. Last time I was there which was three or so weeks back I must of caught 20 or 25 grouper about 6 or 8 species of grouper so bring a book with desciptions you will need it. Some don't have limits so know your laws.
Bridges to try:
Tea Table is a Little bridge
Channel 2
Channel 5
Long Key
Bahia Honda
And any one you pass on your way down.
When you are headed that way on US1 between Miami and Key Largo there is a Draw bridge on Us1 a few miles from Key Largo as you come over that bridge look to your left you will see old electric pole cement piling bases these have mangroves and Snook around them and up against the Mangrove trees. 
The locals fish them from paddle boats and Kayaks but you can reach them from shore.
Good luck next time you go down.
DO NOT FISH THE BRIDGES AT NIGHT ALONE.
the Boatless Fisherman


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

should be monday . get out earlier. and get the earlier boat out then have more time for other fishing  .


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Cool*

Have Great time and keep us up to date on the fishing.
Thanks


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 3, 2005)

BoatlessFishing said:


> I have not seen mass numbers of Muttons in the keys bridges in 6 or so years. I still can get my limit some nights but it isn't easy.



.. It's very easy. You've just got to know where to fish on the certain tides, and what spots on the bridges. Muttons are plentiful as they've always been. To bad the south side of 7 mile isn't open as it once was. The other 3 1/2 miles you can't get on was just as good, and better than going on a boat, if you knew the bridge well and where to move to at different times. Coming home with several hundred pounds of snapper and grouper in a 2 night campout was pretty easy to do. The fish are everywhere down there. But,... avoid going on a full moon if this is what you seek.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Your my HERO....*



Moonshine said:


> .. It's very easy. Coming home with several hundred pounds of snapper and grouper in a 2 night campout was pretty easy to do.


You Have to teach me PLEASE, I have just finished talking and viewing this with my long time fishing friends and they agree we need to pay for you to take us Fishing. We would love to be your proteges, we could never in a life time find a Mentor as great as you. So may I please ask you to teach me how I can catch several hundred pounds of Snapper and Grouper in 48 hours from a bridge or land in the keys. I could feed my starving neighborhood for a few weeks they are hungry.
I know that there must be physical training that I must do to endure a marathon of fishing like that and I am ready to begin.
Please email me all of the information to [email protected] I am forever grateful
OR that Moonshine is darn GOOD


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 3, 2005)

Next time quote the entire statement. Posting a portion of it only changes my statement. And being a smartass is typical. If you don't know how to fish the bridges down there, thats not my problem. I've been fishing down there a long time. Maybe one day you'll catch them too.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Maybe one day I will*

By no means did I want to change your statement, I believed that people could just look above to reference it, the quotes were for the comment made, and in no way am I saying you are a bad fisherman or anything of the sort. My comment is made to the fact that your quoted comment is extremely unlikely and improbable, but some of what you said I agree with. 
I myself would not fish a full moon for Muttons I choose a New Moon and have met many fisherman who disagree, so to set the record straight, I believe you *do know how to fish* and I believe you a have a good understanding of the Mechanics and workings of a fishing reel and that you may have even have worked in a tackle shop or around them because of past post you did show that type of knowledge. 
If I have offended you, I am sorry, but that again was not my intention.
As I have said we are all entitled to our opinions.
Thanks again for yours and please critique my reports, if you find inadequacies please let me know. I can not fish all of these places every day and have to rely on Fisherman, tourists, myself and others who post reports and so on. 
PLease let me know.

Here is A little crazy info that I found hard to believe myself, Anglins pier on Friday did a number on pompano and you can check this out for yourself.
Remember when posting, that other people are also opinionated too and that creates dialog and debate which is a great thing.
the Boatless fisherman


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

BoatlessFishing said:


> Bridges to try:
> Tea Table is a Little bridge
> Channel 2
> Channel 5
> ...


most bridges say NO FISHING.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

appantly I've been going down to Islemorada. I'll tell about it on a new thread


----------

